# South Bay - Terry Shaw



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

For anyone who is or was a customer of Shaw's, this was posted on my club's email list. The shop will open at noon tomorrow - after a ride that leaves from there about 9:00

-----------------------------------------------------

I don't know if anyone in the club is aware that Terry Shaw
is gravely ill and will be closing the shop at the end of this month.

March 26th, Sat, his wife Conne is serving her homemade
guacamole at the shop along with a keg of beer for any and
all who want to drop by for a visit. It'll be the last shop party.

Terry's in Stanford right now.

The city of Santa Clara has issued a proclamation commending the business
for it's many years in the community which will be presented on Sat.
Scott H. is running an article on Terry in the San Jose Mercury News this
Sunday.

If any in the club would be able to drop by the shop Saturday, even for a
short "howdy do" I know it would mean a lot to the family as they close
up this heart and soul chapter of their lives.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

I stopped by Shaw's shop today and spoke with a few of Terry's and Gerry's friends that were hanging out at the shop. Everyone was in good spirits and sharing a lot of stories. Shaw has quite the colorful history and the vintage bikes/parts inside the shop, tucked away in the dark corners, are part of what made the shop special.

Even though I've been a customer and friend for over 20 years, there are people who have known Terry much longer than me. I'll miss the lively debates, the word challenges, and years of experience that Shaw and his crew provided over the decades.

BTW, Terry isn't going away anytime soon. Terry's prognosis is good and it won't be long until he is back on his feet and resuming his coaching duties at Hellyer Park. We just won't be able to swap stories at the shop anymore.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice article in the Murky News:

http://www.mercurynews.com/scott-herhold/ci_17709017?source=rss


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Good news for Terry Shaw!


----------



## dahas325is (Oct 26, 2008)

That is GREAT News!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

That is very awesome.  

I've feel bad that I never frequented Shaw's Lightweight Bicycles. Always heard it was a great shop, but it was a little out of the way for me. Still, I only live two towns over.

I'm glad Mr. Shaw will now be doing okay, hopefully. *crosses fingers* 
.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

snapdragen said:


> Good news for Terry Shaw!



What a heart warming story/event!


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

I spoke with Terry at the velodome about a month or so ago and he looked to be in great spirits. He continues to be a great source of cycling knowledge and a spellbinding raconteur as well.


----------

